# Компьютерные технологии > Цифровое изображение >  Canon PowerShot S2 IS Общие вопросы и проблемы

## IMPERIAL

*CANON PowerShot S2 IS
*


*Технические характеристики**Обзор*

*Описание*
*Скрытый текст**PowerShot S2 IS* – новая цифровая камера с 12-кратным оптическим зумом и разрешением 5 мегапикселей. Удачно сочетая в себе универсальность с высокой эффективностью, эта камера унаследовала многие достоинства своей предшественницы, камеры PowerShot S1 IS. В новой фотокамере реализована технология оптической стабилизации изображения (Optical Image Stabilizer), используются лучшие оптические элементы, а также поддерживается режим увеличенного времени записи видеороликов со звуковым стереосопровождением с качеством цифровой видеокамеры (до 60 минут1) при скорости съёмки 30 кадров/с.

Применение специального процессора DIGIC II, используемого в профессиональных цифровых зеркальных камерах Canon, позволило обеспечить в фотокамере PowerShot S2 IS возможность съёмки со скоростью 2,4 кадра/с2, практически вдвое сократить время готовности камеры к съёмке и почти вдвое увеличить скорость автофокусировки по сравнению с соответствующими показателями предыдущей модели, а также использовать 18 режимов съёмки, а длительность выдержки довести до 1/3200 секунды. Такой процессор позволяет выполнять цифровую фотосъёмку с максимальным разрешением в процессе видеосъёмки. Процессор DIGIC II даёт возможность не только существенно увеличить производительность камеры, но и улучшить цветопередачу, обеспечить более точный баланс белого, а также ускорить просмотр отснятого материала и прокрутку. Камера оснащена интерфейсом USB 2.0 Hi-speed, который обеспечивает высокоскоростную передачу изображений и видео.

*Оптика*
В основе мощного оптического зума (36 – 432mm f/2,7-f/3,53) компактных камер Canon – знаменитая оптическая технология стабилизации изображения (Image Stabilizer, или IS), которая помогает существенно снизить размытость контуров при фотосъёмке и минимизировать сотрясение камеры в процессе видеосъёмки. Сверхнизкодисперсионные элементы объектива (UD) компенсируют хроматические аберрации, в особенности на больших фокусных расстояниях, и обеспечивают максимально точную цветопередачу и высокую резкость. Функция стабилизации изображения может использоваться в разных режимах: её можно отключить, использовать постоянно, во время фотосъёмки или применять в режиме панорамирования (только для корректировки сотрясений по направлению вверх или вниз: подходит для съёмки авто- и мотоспортивных мероприятий). Технология стабилизации, обеспечивающая эквивалент 2-3 шага, помогает фотографам снимать с более длительной выдержкой и получать при этом чёткие снимки. Такой режим идеально подходит для съёмки в условиях недостаточной освещённости, когда существуют какие-то ограничения на использование вспышки, например, на концертах или свадьбах.

Очень быстрый и легко управляемый зум, а также ультразвуковой мотор (USM) обеспечивают исключительно бесшумную работу, при которой на стереозвуковое сопровождение записи не накладывается дополнительный шум камеры. Кроме того, подобный шум может быть помехой при съёмке животных в природной среде обитания. Режим супермакросъёмки (съёмка с расстояния 0 см) с использованием дополнительно приобретаемой линзы для макросъёмки 500D (58 мм) даёт отличную возможность поэкспериментировать с фотографиями.

Дополнительно приобретаемые широкоугольные конвертеры и телеконвертеры4, соответствующие всем основным требованиям к съёмке, позволяют расширить диапазон зума до 24-кратного увеличения: от широкоугольных (27 мм) до супер-телеконвертеров (648 мм) (эквивалент 35 мм). Без конвертеров камера PowerShot S2 IS обеспечивает 48-кратное увеличение (при комбинации цифрового и оптического зума) для фото- и видеосъёмки.

*Функциональность и производительность*
Процессор DIGIC II позволяет увеличить скорость автофокусировки приблизительно на 45% и сократить время готовности камеры к съёмке более чем на 50%. В новой модели предусмотрена функция, которая ставит её на порядок выше многих цифровых зеркальных фотокамер: PowerShot S2 IS предоставляет возможность непрерывной съёмки со скоростью 2,4 кадра в секунду до полного заполнения карты памяти5, что открывает пользователю новые возможности для съёмки активных видов спорта. 17 режимов фотосъёмки включают полностью ручной режим, 6 предварительно установленных специальных режимов съёмки для оптимизации настроек в условиях недостаточной освещённости, а также режим съёмки панорам Stitch Assist.

Для видеосъёмки с поддержкой режима VGA (640 х 480) при скорости 30 или 15 кадров в секунду в модели S2 IS предусмотрена специальная кнопка для съёмки видео. Это исключает необходимость поиска по меню и гарантирует, что пользователи не упустят уникальный момент для съёмки.

Ручная фокусировка для фото- и видеосъёмки может выполняться с помощью специального селектора. Предусмотрена также возможность выбора частоты выборки для записи стереозвукового сопровождения как части видео или отдельного файла в виде комментариев к фотографиям. Ветровой фильтр помогает улучшить качество записи звука в условиях сильного ветра. Монофоническая система воспроизведения звука может быть расширена до стереофонической путём подключения к соответствующему устройству с помощью входящего в комплект стереокабеля для видеосигнала. Кроме того, модель предусматривает популярную функцию замедленного воспроизведения, поддерживаемую серией недавно выпущенных специализированных цифровых фотокамер Canon.

Функция «Мои цвета» (My Colors), которая включается с помощью кнопки выбора режимов, позволяет создавать 9 различных цветовых эффектов в режиме реального времени в процессе фото- и видеосъёмки.

*Одновременная фото-и видеосъёмка*
Новая функция Photo-in-Movie предоставляет пользователям возможность фотосъёмки с максимальным разрешением в процессе видеосъёмки, что достигается путём простого спуска затвора. Запись видео прерывается на время, выполняется фотосъёмка, и после завершения запись видео снова возобновляется. Видеоматериалы и фотоизображения сохраняются отдельно, а затем последовательность снятых фрагментов может быть объединена с помощью специального меню редактирования в прилагаемом ПО ZoomBrowser EX 5.2/ImageBrowser 5.1.

*Дополнительные функции*
Идя навстречу пожеланиям пользователей модели PowerShot S1 IS, компания Canon увеличила размер ЖК-дисплея с переменным углом наклона с 1,5 дюйма до 1,8 дюйма. Функция Night Display помогает компоновать изображения в условиях недостаточной освещённости. Яркость электронного видоискателя (EVF) предусматривает 2 уровня.

Подъёмом встроенной вспышки теперь можно управлять вручную. Среди дополнительно приобретаемых аксессуаров, помимо конвертеров, – мощная вспышка Canon HF-DC1, бленда и адаптер объектива, помогающие уменьшить засвет, а так же мягкий футляр DCC-90. В комплект камеры входят 4 щелочных элемента питания размера AA и SD-карта на 16 Мбайт.

*Печать без использования компьютера*
Поддерживая стандарт PictBridge, модель PowerShot S2 IS предлагает функции ID Photo Print и ID Movie Print при подключении к компактному фотопринтеру серии SELPHY, например, SELPHY CP600. При использовании комплекта KP-108IP (цветной картридж и бумага) и компактного фотопринтера SELPHY CP стоимость одного отпечатка 10 x 15 см6 не превышает 10 рублей7. Новая кнопка Print/Share (печать/рассылка) позволяет легко отправлять снимки на печать или загружать их в системы Windows или Mac.

Программное обеспечение и передача изображений в режиме реального времени Пакет программного обеспечения для управления библиотекой фото- и видеоизображений, а также для обработки изображений включает ZoomBrowser EX 5.2 (для ПК), ImageBrowser 5.1 (для Mac) и ArcSoft PhotoStudio. В пакет также входят: PhotoStitch для создания панорамных изображений из нескольких кадров и простое в использовании приложение для печати PhotoRecord. Эта камера поддерживает протокол PTP для передачи файлов без использования драйвера для Windows XP или Mac OS X. К числу поддерживаемых драйверов относятся TWAIN (Windows 98/2000) и WIA (Windows Me).

----------


## DEL

приобрел с год назад Canon PowerShot S2 IS (5 мегапикселей) взамен цифровой мыльницы Olympus (три мегапиксеся). Сначала радовался как ребенок - множество режимов, 2-ти кратный зум, макросьемка и пр. а потом стал подмечать что старый цифровик Olympus делал в режиме "авто" более четкие и яркие фотографии. Долбаться с другими режимами признаться некогда, да и не тянет - я не смог в неторых случая добиться того что мне было нужно.
Недано услышал от одного человека что у фотика проблема - смещение точки белого или что то типа того и что нужно его все время выстраивать под съемку потому как на автомате будет снимать хуже...

Что он имел ввиду? так ли это?

----------


## sHiZz

Может его перепрошить? ;)

----------


## Wel

Не надо ничего шить. Надо устанокить баланс белого. В меню фотика есть такая опция. Установка баланса должна быть описана в мануале к девайсу. Надо взять белый лист бумаги (желательно идеально белый и матовый), сфокусировать на нем объектив так, чтобы лист заполнил все видимое пространство, а затем ввести баланс белого (то есть нажать кнопоску в меню). Баланс белого будет установлен. Это желательно делать для разных условий освещенности. Вобще то кэнон не страдает разбалансировкой. Видимо кто-то из сотрудников фирмы-продавца баловался, и нарушил баланс.

----------


## kuzri

У меня S3is отличная камера!! ;)) чуть лучше с2!

----------


## Vampirella

Народ, у меня тоже кэнон, не совсем такой, но похожий. Год назад где-то внутри него повились тёмные пятна - на отснятом видео пятно висит, на некоторых фотках - особенно на небе (на небе пятна замазывать хоть и легко, но всё равно обидно). Протирка объектива результатов не дала. Один знакомый сказал, что это пыль внутрь попала (хотя я его и не разбирала). Камере всего три года, и уже вот такое. Не подскажете, как можно эти пятна (или грязь) убрать?

----------

